
The EU is launching a market for personal data - walterbell
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/08/11/1006555/eu-data-trust-trusts-project-privacy-policy-opinion/
======
pixxel
>the policies do not currently provide any way for citizens to opt out.

And how long before I need a ‘Data Trust ID’ to use the internet.

------
xlii
That’s kind of interesting approach. Assuming that there is only one place
where information is stored it’s easy/easier to control access to it.

Later down the road it will be also much easier to enforce control since as
all the data exists in this marketing store _any_ offsite store would be a
violation.

Downside would be that this data vault would most likely be the highest value
target.

------
helsinkiandrew
Interestingly this will create a much more cohesive and valuable set of data
about an individual, linking silos from different companies. It will be
interesting to see if online data will also be linkable to real world data
(credit score, address etc)

------
raxxorrax
The EU should be further constrained to put the continent back on the map.
This is an atrocious idea. Driven by fear of irrelevance it becomes a self
fulfilling prophecy.

------
breatheoften
Does a data trust require you to prevent "entities other than the trust" from
storing data?

Is there a way to do that ?

